# Streets of Tomorrow Event?



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

Discussion on Audiworld says that this event will be in NY April/May?
Anyone have info on where, when and sign-up?


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Streets of Tomorrow Event? (kirklake13)*

here you go man, I just signed up for May 13th here in the S.F. bay area...cool
just register then pick your city...
http://www.audistreetsoftomorrow.com/home.php


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Streets of Tomorrow Event? (alex911s)*

I'll be at the NY site on 4/30. Thanks again.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

kirklake13: 
Man yours is earlier... dont forget the review


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (alex911s)*

I just signed up for the one in LA (May 7), but I'm hoping my Q7 will already be here by that time. Does anyone know if the RS 4 will be at any of these events? That's one car I'd love to test drive!


----------



## garlinghouse (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: (993)*

I have an A3 but trying to convince the wife to get the Q7. So i signed us up in Atlanta on the 20th. i hope it's not all cheesy and sales pitchy


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (garlinghouse)*

then pull your checkbook out, cause youre buying one for sure,LOL


----------

